

Ask HN: What metrics do you track in your startup? - WesleyThurner

I was just wondering what are some of the metrics and software everyone uses in their products?<p>I use Google Android Developer Console and AdMob/Flurry to provide me with my metrics for my android apps:<p>Total Downloads
Active Installs
Ad Impressions
eCPM
======
sorich87
Did you see this? [http://www.slideshare.net/dmc500hats/startup-metrics-for-
pir...](http://www.slideshare.net/dmc500hats/startup-metrics-for-pirates-long-
version)

~~~
WesleyThurner
Amazing! Thanks for the link!

Are you using any of the activation/retention metrics on
<http://www.steveapp.com/> ?

~~~
sorich87
Not yet (it's less than one month old) but I have used them successfully
before. In your case, I think you want to mostly track actions/events in your
app using an analytics tool like Mixpanel or Google Universal Analytics.

